# 40Breeder build thread



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice start. Can't wait to see it done. What Fauna and plants do you plan on having?


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

For Plants there will be anubias and the whole bottom will be covered in dwarf sag.

For fish there will be a 6" L200 and 3" LDA01 if i can safely transport them here from massachusettes and also thinking of an erythrinus erythrinus or erythrinus sp. 'peru'

im also open to suggestions on fish as long as they are not common


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

got the tank started up and cycling. driftwood will be here next week


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tanks is cycled and 1st 2 fish are in they are "green leopard" angels. My plants should be arriving some time later this week. Still waiting on my driftwood. 

here is a quick video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnqD2YXTBb4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Plants are here


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

very cool angels! I would add a few cories for keeping the sand cleaned.
cant wait to see it planted
may we see your filter tank?


----------



## Amy9 (Jul 4, 2012)

Impressive! Following along


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Meganne said:


> very cool angels! I would add a few cories for keeping the sand cleaned.
> cant wait to see it planted
> may we see your filter tank?


Next fish to go in the tank is my L200. i'll add corydoras sometime in the next few weeks. 

here is a pic of the sump tank:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice sump!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

clean work, looks nice.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Where did you get your lights from. I am looking into using led for my 46 gallon planted bow front tank. Would they work for growing plants.


----------



## Redtail84 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know where the op got those lights, but I know that you can find ones like that on eBay for a very reasonable price. Here's a great thread about them. They can be very effective for growing plants. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195589


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicely put together build. 

Definitely reflects the saltwater origins of the tank design.

Any chance of some details on how you decided to 'skin' the metal tank stand with the wood? That looks like one of the models that Petco offers.

Also, really glad that you went with hanging lights. Trying to have proper and good looking lighting on a 40B without hanging the lights is very difficult.


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

the lights are 10watt led floodlights from eBay

the metal stand is from Petco. I wanted the open space underneath the tank for the sump and easy access to it, which is why I decided to to skin the stand. both sides are removable so I have easy access to all the plumbing at all times. the skin is made from particle board from home depot and spray painted black. I also wanted the ada look to the stand

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Are they attached with magnets or some sort of screwed in or welding mounting points?


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

they aren't attached to the stand, just placed there. the side and front pieces are attached with hinges so it it can be opened without moving the whole piece. I'll get some pictures next week. im going to be away til the weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

So you will have to let us know how those light work with your tank. I have a 46 G bow front that I am thinking of changing over to LED's. I found those light online so I might get some when I find out how they do with plants. With my tank I want to go Med to High light plants, so I don't know how many of them I would need.


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

The lights that i have are only good for low light plants. I have no intention of growing anything other than anubias in this tank. You would need something quite a bit brighter for medium-high light plants. There will be plecos and other fish that dig so plants rooted in the substrate wont work in my setup


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea so I am thinking that I am going to need at least six of those to grow plants. So is there anybody else out there using these types of lights to grow plants. I will just have to do some more searching for a set of LED's that will fit into the budget.


----------



## Redtail84 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm using 2x 20 watt LED floods over my 20 long, and my plants are growing really well. For higher light levels, you might want to look at two or three of the 30 watt models. I know that on the thread I previously referenced, someone posted PAR results for the 10 and 20 watt models.


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

The angels are growing. Now that they aren't scared of me anymore, they eat more



















Brought 2 of these spotted headstanders back from boston, but the smaller one didn't make it. it was getting bullied by the larger one and stressed from being transported 










My L200 made it safe and sound he's settled in and already eating










unfortunately 5 of my anubias rotted away while i was gone  but still have 7 remaining. not sure what caused it


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Although it may not be behind the demise of your anubias, I think headstanders eat plants. Keep an eye on that one as he grows.


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah I've heard they will eat soft leaved plants. so far he hasn't caused any damage to the anubias, but it looks like the remaining anubias are going to lose some leaves. I've never had anubias do this before

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

only 2 10w floods??? I was told to go with 2 20-30w floods minimum for 40b


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Soup12 said:


> only 2 10w floods??? I was told to go with 2 20-30w floods minimum for 40b


Im not trying to grow crazy plants in this tank. just needed enough light to grow anubias and other low light plants.


----------



## somethingpishy1 (Jun 13, 2011)

New Video:

http://youtu.be/6RWiPgNC9hw


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

somethingpishy1 said:


> New Video:
> 
> http://youtu.be/6RWiPgNC9hw


pretty cool, simple. I love the LED Shimmer!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

I LIKE IT ALLOT!!!!!

Those Angels are BEAUTIFUL!!! They are one of my favorite types!!! I also really like the sand you have in there. What kind is it, and how much did you use? Also where did you get the wood at, and what pump are you running in the sump?

Any new pics of the tank?

Thanks,
Drew


----------

